# Kent fasteel ejection problems -anyone else?



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I've got a new Rem 870 super mag 3 1/2", and it seems to have trouble ejecting fired 3" Kent fasteel? Today I was using 3" fasteel #2's on ducks, and 3" Winchester super steel BB's for geese, and the fasteel hung up a couple times, and the Winchester were racking through just fine. I've had this happen a couple other times since I got the gun 3 weeks ago. So when I got home today, I went out in my woods and tried shooting a few different loads in rapid succession. 3" Winchesters...fine. 3" Remingtons...fine. 3" Kent...hung up????

I had the exact same gun for the past 15 years and all I shot was Kent fasteel in it and I never had a problem. So I'm kinda baffled? Guess I'm gonna have to change ammo?

Anyone else had any issues with shooting Kents through a Rem 870?


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Yep, last season. Shot Kent through my 870 without a problem until the last box I bought, then I had shells jamming about every other time. Used Winchesters all this season, no problem.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

New gun??

Hanging in the chamber?


Had to do a little work on my b-i-l's 870 to get it reliable.


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad to know that I am not the only one with this problem... also have a Remington 870. I have been using the fasteel for a few years and didn't have much of a problem until this year. Probably a dozen times I got jamed at the worst moment. I would have changed shells if I hadn't bought a case for the kents. They are all gone now, not sure what I am going to switch to.


----------



## Huntinman (Feb 7, 2001)

Hadn't put any thought to it, but I did have a couple hang ups the last few days with only my kent shells. I just thought I was slow pumping the next shell but, never had a problem before.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

...had the same issue last year with new 870. Sensitivity might be a little different with different ammo, but the basic issue is the gun. Called customer service and they said I should have the chamber polished.
New 870's must have a lower quality workmanship. If you do internet search, you'll find that problem all over.


----------



## smokem (Feb 6, 2003)

You know .. .used my 870 a month or so ago on some wood ducks. It jammed on me and I though I short stroked it. Guess maybe that wasn't the case. I need to get the calipers out and start comparing shells.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Lvhuntnfish said:


> ...had the same issue last year with new 870. Sensitivity might be a little different with different ammo, but the basic issue is the gun. Called customer service and they said I should have the chamber polished.
> New 870's must have a lower quality workmanship. If you do internet search, you'll find that problem all over.


Never heard of "chamber polishing"? Hmmm Why would it be just Kent ammo? Like I said, I shot winchester and remington through it with no problem?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smokem said:


> You know .. .used my 870 a month or so ago on some wood ducks. It jammed on me and I though I short stroked it. Guess maybe that wasn't the case. I need to get the calipers out and start comparing shells.


Yep, thought I was short-stroking it too. But then when I tested it today with other ammo too, I concentrated on fully racking it, and the Kent still stuck.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Never heard of "chamber polishing"? Hmmm Why would it be just Kent ammo? Like I said, I shot winchester and remington through it with no problem?


Well documented in the "new" 870's.

A few of the guns I've worked over wouldnt cycle anything.

Something about the Kent's your gun doesn't like. If you have a bunch of those or like to shoot them, it would pay to polish/hone the chamber.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

i have a problem with kent steel 3.5's but i dont have a problem with hevi metal. i also have a rem. 870


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

You guys should probably get rid of them Kent's. I'll be glad to take em off your hands for ya.:evilsmile


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Dan,
Try this spray some rem oil down into the barrel and rub it around the chamber with your finger. See if they still hang. Let me know what you find. Its not uncommon with the new 870s. When they hang are they ejecting part way and sticking or are the not getting extracted?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I had a couple of them 'stove pipe' in my 870 last Tuesday.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Dan,
> Try this spray some rem oil down into the barrel and rub it around the chamber with your finger. See if they still hang. Let me know what you find. Its not uncommon with the new 870s. When they hang are they ejecting part way and sticking or are the not getting extracted?


Starts to eject, and the breech opens, but the spent shell is not coming out, so obviously the entire gun locks up. Have to pull the spent casing out by hand. Frustrating.

I've had several 870's over the last 30 years, and love 'em. First time I've ever had an issue.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> Well documented in the "new" 870's.
> 
> A few of the guns I've worked over wouldnt cycle anything.
> 
> Something about the Kent's your gun doesn't like. If you have a bunch of those or like to shoot them, it would pay to polish/hone the chamber.


So what's involved with "chamber polishing"? Is this something I can do myself, or do I need a gunsmith to do it? Hate to spend money for something like this on a brand new gun :sad:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Wingmaster22 said:


> You guys should probably get rid of them Kent's. I'll be glad to take em off your hands for ya.:evilsmile


Dave, if I can't get this figured out, you have first dibs on what I have left. Fortunately I'm down to only about a box and a half from the last case I bought. Shot most of them on the two Nodak trips this year through THE OLD 870.

May just switch ammo...hate to though...I've stuck with Kent's for at least 7 or 8 years now.:sad:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

just ducky said:


> So what's involved with "chamber polishing"? Is this something I can do myself, or do I need a gunsmith to do it? Hate to spend money for something like this on a brand new gun :sad:


PM sent


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

just ducky said:


> So what's involved with "chamber polishing"? Is this something I can do myself, or do I need a gunsmith to do it? Hate to spend money for something like this on a brand new gun :sad:


Seen you got a PM on this, but if you call Remington (like I did after purchase), they know about this problem and might tell you to bring it to a Remington approved gunsmith and they will pay for it.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

shooting a mossburg 500 for this year, and have had an issue with Kent 3" number 2's jamming and even ejecting unshot shells. Havent noticed it till late. went through and cleaned the gun really well and it worked good the other day. But never had an issue with it until the kents. For a free gun its worked great all its life so far!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Dan, still wondering why you would need a 3.5" gun?


Oh yes, closet goose hunter:lol:


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

just ducky said:


> Starts to eject, and the breech opens, but the spent shell is not coming out, so obviously the entire gun locks up. Have to pull the spent casing out by hand. Frustrating.
> 
> I've had several 870's over the last 30 years, and love 'em. First time I've ever had an issue.


 
I had the same thing on happen on a new 870 this year too with 3 inch Win. supreme shells.Have other old 870's no problems traded the new one for a 30 year old 1100 mag. no problems.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

smokem said:


> You know .. .used my 870 a month or so ago on some wood ducks. It jammed on me and I though I short stroked it. Guess maybe that wasn't the case. I need to get the calipers out and start comparing shells.


Exactly,,, some shells are longer than others,,, depends on the manufacturing process.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

so i gues its the age of the gun thats the issue? my 870 is 3 years old. never had a jamming issue. all i shoot is kents. maybe its not new enough, i dont know. what the age of the newer guns that are having the issue?


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

You could solve the issue with a purchase of a Benelli M2.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> You could solved the issue with a purchase of a Benelli M2.


But then Dan would not be able to shoot his preferred goose loads:evil:


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Dave, if I can't get this figured out, you have first dibs on what I have left. Fortunately I'm down to only about a box and a half from the last case I bought. Shot most of them on the two Nodak trips this year through THE OLD 870.
> 
> May just switch ammo...hate to though...I've stuck with Kent's for at least 7 or 8 years now.:sad:


bottom line JD the 870 is not the gun of yesteryear. they've cheapened them up so much its really disheartening. i have an old wingmaster that i bought in 1972, the condition is like new and i duckhunted it for years. problem is it's only chambered for 2-3/4 so it stays on the shelf.

as far as the kent's go i shot about 10 boxes through my new maxus this year without a hiccup. obviously there is an issue with the kent's and your 870 so if you do change keep me in mind......


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Dan, still wondering why you would need a 3.5" gun?
> 
> 
> Oh yes, closet goose hunter:lol:


Very good question indeed Gene! Not it's not to swat black and white trash chickens. :evilsmile

Two main reasons...first, years ago I had a very low end 870 (do they call them "express" maybe?) with the mat finish metal and cheap wood stock/forearm for a duck boat swatter gun. It was a 3" chamber, and for some reason that gun had trouble jamming, not ejecting cleanly all brands of 3" shells. So when I bought a new 870 (my last one about 15 years ago), I tried a 3 1/2" chamber, and it handled all flavors of 3" shells perfect. And the additional cost of a 3 1/2" chamber over the 3" is negligible. True there's a bit more weight, but I'm not hunting pheasants all day long with the thing. I'm sitting in a boat or blind. Secondly, the only time I do favor a 3 1/2" shell is turkey hunting, and this is also my turkey gun.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Lvhuntnfish said:


> Seen you got a PM on this, but if you call Remington (like I did after purchase), they know about this problem and might tell you to bring it to a Remington approved gunsmith and they will pay for it.


Planning to call them just to bitch if nothing else. Shouldn't have to do anything to a brand new gun. Hopefully Remington will stick behind their product. If not, my next gun will be a ???????


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> You could solve the issue with a purchase of a Benelli M2.


Couple of reasons I stick with an 870. First I love pump guns, and I've had four 870's over the last 35 years. The 870 has always been by far my most comfortable to shoot. I've also had Mossbergs and Winchesters...just not up to the same standard IMO. The 870's have been durable, and most reliable in the field (until this one obviously). So it's going to take a lot for me to switch brands.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is easily solved. Get rid of the junk Remington and buy Beretta. No more problems.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Wingmaster22 said:


> bottom line JD the 870 is not the gun of yesteryear. they've cheapened them up so much its really disheartening. i have an old wingmaster that i bought in 1972, the condition is like new and i duckhunted it for years. problem is it's only chambered for 2-3/4 so it stays on the shelf......


Yeah I get that Dave. Really sad to hear though. This is my 4th 870 I've owned in the last 35 years. I still have 2 others...a lightweight 20 ga, and a very inexpensive express, which I call my rattle trap :lol: Both of those shoot fine though. I've also owned Mossbergs and Winchesters, neither of which compare IMO. My dad still has an original 870 "Wingmaster" from the early 50's...talk about a tank of a gun.

I'm hoping a call to Remington will restore some faith in the model of gun I love. But as Red Green says...."I can change...if I have to...I guess" :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> Exactly,,, some shells are longer than others,,, depends on the manufacturing process.


That's one of the first things I checked yesterday when I fired Kent's, Winchesters and Remingtons all through the gun. All fired hulls measured within a milifuzz of each other. But good thought.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

i always see every one stand buy there 870 and how durable and awesome there gun is. yada yada yada. seams im bad luck if u hunt with me your 870 is going to take a crap because iv Seen nothing but problems.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

just ducky said:


> Starts to eject, and the breech opens, but the spent shell is not coming out, so obviously the entire gun locks up. Have to pull the spent casing out by hand. Frustrating.
> 
> I've had several 870's over the last 30 years, and love 'em. First time I've ever had an issue.



Not sure if it's an 870 deal. I bought a case for ND this year and came home with a few boxes leftover. This batch hung up in my SBEII a number of times out there and it was always while ejecting the second round. It happened again yesterday afternoon, denying me a triple - which might have been a miss anyway, but a guy can dare to dream. 

The plastic part seems to make it out OK, but the brass is a different story. Other than that, I really like the ammo.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Okay just got off the phone with Remington's customer service. Admitted they have had some "issues"...gee, ya think? They are sending me a replacement barrel to try first. From what you guys have said, I'm guessing that may not solve my problem. Their second step is if the barrel doesn't fix it, they will get me to an authorized gunsmith to look at it. Probably will do what KLR suggested in polishing the chamber. So who knows. But hey, I'll give them a chance to make things right. Fortunately I have a spare gun to use this weekend, and then my shotgun gets hung up until Turkey season in April. That is unless I decide to let my closet alter-ego trash chicken killing self out of the closet and do some late season smacking :lol:


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

just ducky said:


> Never heard of "chamber polishing"? Hmmm Why would it be just Kent ammo? Like I said, I shot winchester and remington through it with no problem?


The brass part of the shell always expands on every brand of shell, during the shot (some elastic and going back to original shape and some plastic deformation). 
It just so happens that the diameter of the Kent shell in your case gets stuck, on the "rough" surface of the chamber.
The new barrel you get might be smoother or slightly larger in diameter and solve the issue. 
If not, I took a drehmel tool with cloth bit and some metal polishing compound and solved the problem myself, on my 870.
Good luck, I am sure the problem can be solved and you can keep shooting Kent.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

And given that Stef is a mechanical engineer, me thinking he be knowing what he talking about.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Because they were so quick to offer to send the replacement barrel with basically no questions asked (other than asking for the Serial number and my name, etc.), I'm guessing they know they have a problem, and have a stock of replacement barrels which have been detailed out better than those straight off the line. In any case, we'll see if it works.

If not, a polishing I will go  

Just glad this is all happening so late in the season.


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

My son was having the same problem with his 870 20 gauge. I ended up having to deburr a part inside the Chamber and on the pump slide. Now it's works fine. The express's just aren't made like they used to be. Seems like if you do spend the big money on a wingmaster Remington is going cheap. I have 3 older 870's. And all shoot flawlessly.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

JD,

I have a supermag too and have experienced the same issues you refer to. I have had the problems with a variety of ammo with some being worse than others. Fiocchi was the worst I tried, Kent was second worst, Winchester was better, but my gun by far LOVES Federal shells. I have been shooting the blue box speed shok for around 3 years now and no complaints and no issues.

I tried to do some at home barrel polishing as suggested. It only seemed to help marginally but that may be due to a sub-par polishing job. Who knows. 

BH


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Honkers said:


> JD,
> 
> I have a supermag too and have experienced the same issues you refer to. I have had the problems with a variety of ammo with some being worse than others. Fiocchi was the worst I tried, Kent was second worst, Winchester was better, but my gun by far LOVES Federal shells. I have been shooting the blue box speed shok for around 3 years now and no complaints and no issues.
> 
> ...


only problem with that is I absolutely HATE federal ammo. Had issues with them 15-20 years ago when they first came out with tungsten loads. My buddy, who is a gun nut, and keeps his guns spotless, had issues as well. He finally contacted Federal directly and they told him he wasn't keeping his gun clean enough....REALLY? A guy who obsesses over guns isn't keeping his gun clean enough? They basically blew us off, and I vowed never to buy a single Federal product again. So thanks for the input, but it's a personal thing with me. No Federal in my household 

Like I said, since Remington was very quick to offer to send me a replacement barrel, I'm guessing they know what they have, which is an inferior barrel, or at least the chamber portion, in certain "runs" coming out of the factory. I'm betting they've got a stock of replacement barrels that have been re-tooled to function better, and those who complain get one. I'll report out when I get it on whether it works.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

T.J. said:


> i always see every one stand buy there 870 and how durable and awesome there gun is. yada yada yada. seams im bad luck if u hunt with me your 870 is going to take a crap because iv Seen nothing but problems.


yeah, my love for the 870 has fallen. removing my 870 mag from my stock as we speak. 

only 870 i'll touch anymore is the old wingmasters.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been told Big Honkers is an expert at barrel polishing :mischeif: :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah, my love for the 870 has fallen. removing my 870 mag from my stock as we speak.
> 
> only 870 i'll touch anymore is the old wingmasters.


I'm not there yet. Gonna wait and see if Remington somehow makes this right. Hoping the new barrel will do it, but if not...


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

PhilBernardi said:


> I've been told Big Honkers is an expert at barrel polishing :mischeif: :lol:



:lol:

Dang it!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Seems like several of you are well-versed in this topic of "barrel polishing"...hmmm :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

So I took the advice of several of you and did the barrel polishing. Thanks to those of you who gave me really detailed instructions on how to do it. Gotta admit it was very simple. So much so that I really questioned what good it would do?

I took the gun out today and ran several rapid-fire combos through it with the same box of Kent's I was having trouble with. Did some 2 shot in a row, and some 3 shots. Not one hitch in the whole bunch. So apparently I'm good to go now? 

And the real question is why didn't Remington's technical support just guide me through the barrel polishing process if it's that simple instead of sending a whole new barrel?  Oh well...not sure what I'm going to do with the extra barrel when it gets here now?


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

just ducky said:


> And the real question is why didn't Remington's technical support just guide me through the barrel polishing process if it's that simple instead of sending a whole new barrel?  Oh well...not sure what I'm going to do with the extra barrel when it gets here now?


 

Glad to hear it worked out for you, but I am not surprised. After all it did work for me as well.

Better question for Remington would be, why they are willing to safe a 5 second machining process and ruin their reputation.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Lvhuntnfish said:


> Glad to hear it worked out for you, but I am not surprised. After all it did work for me as well.
> 
> Better question for Remington would be, why they are willing to safe a 5 second machining process and ruin their reputation.


Yep, I agree.

I do have some mechanical ability, but seriously...this process is not difficult. Anyone with some basic tools could do it. They probably think it's less embarrassing for them to just ship out a new, spotless barrel, than to have to explain how to polish the original.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I wouldn't know about these problems. I had Magna-port give mine a workover when I got it. The cones and ports and all. It is very nice. The port job makes a big difference. My 1100 too. No jokes on the 1100. It works great. The key is what oil you use after cleaning.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a new 870 super mag special 2 years ago which I guess is supposed to be a new wing master with synthetic stocks and camo, and I thought I was short stroking the gun also. I will be calling remington next week. I like the kents for the price and I glad to now it's not the shells or me. 
Thing of it is I went out and bought a new SBE II and I only had it about a 2 weeks and had to ship it back to Benelli because the 2 shells in the magazine were coming out and jamming after I fired the first round. I guess I should have bought a A 400 Berretta.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

just ducky said:


> So I took the advice of several of you and did the barrel polishing. Thanks to those of you who gave me really detailed instructions on how to do it. Gotta admit it was very simple. So much so that I really questioned what good it would do?
> 
> I took the gun out today and ran several rapid-fire combos through it with the same box of Kent's I was having trouble with. Did some 2 shot in a row, and some 3 shots. Not one hitch in the whole bunch. So apparently I'm good to go now?
> 
> And the real question is why didn't Remington's technical support just guide me through the barrel polishing process if it's that simple instead of sending a whole new barrel?  Oh well...not sure what I'm going to do with the extra barrel when it gets here now?



how did you reach the conclusion your polishing the new barrel fixed it vs. the new barrel was the fix?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

BangBangBang said:


> how did you reach the conclusion your polishing the new barrel fixed it vs. the new barrel was the fix?


If I understand what JD wrote correctly, he polished the old bbl and hasn't recd the new bbl yet.


----------



## duckduster (Oct 22, 2011)

This happened to my buddys Mossberg 500 yesterday, he was shooting winchester ammo and would not eject after a shot. we deduced it down to the temp of the barrel being really cold and the expansion of the hot brass. during pheasant season no problems, now that it has got cold big problems. basically turned his gun into a single shot, and with the amount of birds we saw yesterday it really sucked for follow up shots. I am using the Remington 887 nitro mag, and have not had an issue with any type of shell not ejecting.


----------



## sfpenn (Nov 27, 2004)

My SBE2 doesn't like Fasteel either. No problem with any other shells I have used


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

KLR said:


> If I understand what JD wrote correctly, he polished the old bbl and hasn't recd the new bbl yet.


ahh...ok gotcha...i knew i was missin somthin 
spare barrel then or does one have to go back?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> If I understand what JD wrote correctly, he polished the old bbl and hasn't recd the new bbl yet.


Exactly...UPS on-line tracking shows the new barrel is enroute...probably recieve it today or tomorrow.

How I base my determination is this...prior to polishing I was seeing probably 1 in 4 shells hanging up on ejection. Afterwards, 10 straight shots, in rapid-fire succession (some 2 shot strings, some 3 shot strings), without a single hitch. So I'd say that's a pretty fair conclusion.

My next step will be to hit a range and do a sporting clays course or two over the off season. That will surely tell me if I've fixed the problem.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BangBangBang said:


> ahh...ok gotcha...i knew i was missin somthin
> spare barrel then or does one have to go back?


Not sure. Haven't recieved the new barrel yet, so I don't know if they may require me to return the old one? That will be a real decision if they want the old one back now...since I have it working now. I guess I'll have to fire some shells through the new one first to make sure it too isn't F-d up. Plus, the camo pattern on the new barrel had better match the gun reasonably well, or that may be my decision maker. I'll let you all know what's up when I recieve the barrel.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

UPDATE - The new barrel got here late last week, and today I finally got around to trying it out. Once again took the gun out back with a handful of Kent's from the box I had been having trouble with. Did some rapid-fire testing, first shot a couple two shot series', then a couple three shot, without a single hitch. No jams, no short stroking issues...nothing. Absolute perfection!

Soooooo apparently my assumption was right, and the replacement barrel they sent got just enough extra TLC or machining at the factory to fix whatever problems they had. I can only assume they have so many guns that were produced with these "imperfections" that they couldn't call them all back, and would rather just deal with it when someone complains like I did. QC manager should be gone. 

Anyway I would encourage anyone who has had issues like mine to contact Remington customer service. They asked no questions, and didn't even request my old barrel back 

So now I have two perfectly fine barrels. Guess if I go through a couple rounds of sporting clays and still have no issues, I may be selling a barrel.


----------

